# Quality Bath Taps



## Sharky (5 Apr 2021)

Anybody know of a brand of quality bath mixer taps? I've been using sites like Victoria Plumbing. They are cheap, but seem to have problems with them.

Thanks


----------



## vickster (5 Apr 2021)

Grohe
Bristan

Screwfix have good prices and good reviews from tradesmen and diyers
https://www.screwfix.com/c/bathrooms-kitchens/bathroom-taps/cat7310006


----------



## iluvmybike (5 Apr 2021)

Franke taps are superb - my hubby always fitted these when he was doing bathroom/kitchen updates as a trade


----------



## Ridgeway (5 Apr 2021)

Just yesterday installed a Grohe mixer shower/bath set. Decent stuff and well made

This one


----------



## Chislenko (5 Apr 2021)

You could get some Hansgrohe Taps and a Bora Cooker Hood!


----------



## bruce1530 (5 Apr 2021)

I installed some B&Q ones 2 or 3 years ago. Not cheap, but my wife liked the look, and they seemed well made. But the chrome plating is poor, and I'm going to have to replace them. So NOT a recommendation....


----------



## Brains (5 Apr 2021)

Bristan

You can close the thread now.

We bought Bristan 1901 taps for our new bathroom in 1993, we have just had the bathroom upgraded, and despite 28 years of London limescale deposits (dealt with by soaking the taps in lemon juice for 24hrs) we have refitted the original taps for the next 28 years


----------



## Mike Ayling (6 Apr 2021)

I don't like mixer taps, sometimes difficult to find the correct cartridge when they start dripping.
I prefer the old fashioned taps with washers combining into a mixer pipe.
Washers are easy to replace.

Mike


----------



## Brains (6 Apr 2021)

Mike Ayling said:


> I don't like mixer taps, sometimes difficult to find the correct cartridge when they start dripping.
> I prefer the old fashioned taps with washers combining into a mixer pipe.
> Washers are easy to replace.
> 
> Mike


Separate bath taps are a uniquely British (ex empire) thing.
The rest of the world uses mixer taps.
I have individual taps on baths in rental properties (because of the washer issue) and every time I get a comment from tenants of 'how quaint'


----------



## Sharky (9 Apr 2021)

In the end, went for cheap rather than "quality". A set from Victorian Plumbing for £56 delivered. Very simple and straight forward design, easy to fit and works well. 

Replacing a much more ornate and traditional set, but the diverter valve never worked smoothly.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Sep 2021)

We are in London, a hard water area. I used an Ideal Standard chrome bath mixer tap when I did the bathroom in 1998. It's still functioning perfectly and the plating is as good as new. I bought a new cartridge for it about ten years ago but found that the problem was some polystyrene bits from the cold tank in the loft that had bunged the tap up. The replacement cartridge has never been installed.

BTW, some people give Ideal Standard bad reviews. It was a long time ago and manufacturing quality changes over time, but we have been very happy. The best bit feature of our particular tap is that you can operate the tap with the heel of your foot while still lying in the bath!


----------



## numbnuts (12 Sep 2021)

Screwfix been on there for 15 + years now, just had to replace the bath valves, basin never been touched and living in a hard water area too


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Sep 2021)

Chislenko said:


> You could get some Hansgrohe Taps and a Bora Cooker Hood!
> View attachment 582544



Shame the Hansgrohe Peter Sagan shower head is out of stock.

https://www.petersagan.com/product/petersagan-hand-shower/


----------



## Chislenko (12 Sep 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Shame the Hansgrohe Peter Sagan shower head is out of stock.
> 
> https://www.petersagan.com/product/petersagan-hand-shower/



At that price I'm glad it is!!


----------

